# OEM BBS RX II Center Caps WHERE TO BUY? MM size?



## no2opec (May 6, 2008)

Ok I do not have a set of calipers and need to know what size caps to buy. I used a ruler and it "looks like the face is 50mm. I "think" the correct size is 55 mm but not certin. Don't want to be a douche and order the wrong thing. If somebody could let me know or refer me to a seller or paste a link it would much appreciated.

Frank


----------



## Turbo1.8_02 (Jul 8, 2008)

ecstuning carries some...they should fit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

we show the diameter at 70mm 

part # for "polished" cap is 0924486


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

6N0-601-171









eBay has them for $1 plus $11 shipping. Total, that's less than some sites want for one. For that price it cant hurt to try em. :beer:


----------

